# Faked farm work for WHV, could there be problem with 820?



## 302457 (Apr 7, 2017)

*......*

..............


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

*Bogus documents or information that is false or misleading*

Visa applicants must not provide bogus documents or information that is false or misleading in a material particular with their visa application.

Your visa application might be refused, if you or any of the members of your family unit:
provide a bogus document or information that is false or misleading as part of your current visa application or

*previously provided *a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in relation to a visa that you held in the 12 months before making your current application.

*Non-grant period*

If your visa application is refused because you or any of the members of your family unit provide bogus documents or information that is false or misleading in a material particular, you might be prevented from being granted a visa for three years.

*Waiver*

If we are considering refusing your visa because we believe you have provided bogus documents or false or misleading information or (where that visa includes PIC 4020 as part of the criteria), you must provide reasons why the visa should be granted. These reasons must be either:

compelling circumstances affecting Australia
or
compelling or compassionate reasons affecting an Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen.

This also applies if you have been refused a visa for providing a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in the last three years and you apply for a new visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Bulletin said:


> Hey all!
> I lied about my farm work for my second WHV due to personal circumstances, no judgements please , and got it approved. I am now about to apply for a 820 visa onshore. I said I did the farm work in another part of Australia from where me and my partner lived and it could now easily be seen I wasn't there when we attach bank statements etc. Do CO look into previous visas at all when they make their decisions? Could there be problem with my 820 application because of this?
> Very thankful for any help!


It sounds like you might need to own up now, and give your reasons, to avoid being caught.

I am sure they do look at previous applications, for both applicant and sponsor.


----------



## pufferfish (Feb 24, 2017)

I worked my ass off for 88 days in the middle of QLD in near 50 degrees, while you sat drinking some where, asshole


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

Bulletin said:


> Hey all!
> I lied about my farm work for my second WHV due to personal circumstances, no judgements please , and got it approved. I am now about to apply for a 820 visa onshore. I said I did the farm work in another part of Australia from where me and my partner lived and it could now easily be seen I wasn't there when we attach bank statements etc. Do CO look into previous visas at all when they make their decisions? Could there be problem with my 820 application because of this?
> Very thankful for any help!


Short of word but I can guarantee that your visa will be refused .
As part of the checking process, immigration will look into your previous visas for sure .
All the best


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

Yes, you may have had personal reasons, but it's people like you that make this whole process hard on people who do the right bloody thing!


----------



## EDT (Aug 22, 2014)

hisbooboo said:


> Yes, you may have had personal reasons, but it's people like you that make this whole process hard on people who do the right bloody thing!


Well he will reap what he sow


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Now t he thing about lies is when do they star and when do they stop?

As you did not use the word husband or wife I guess this is a de facto Partner Visa application. These require a relationship of 12 months or more.

So at the stage of your application for 2nd year WHV you must have been in a relationship already. Was this relationship declared to DIBP or were you single? 

Now if you and your Partner wish to apply for an Onshore Partner Visa the date your relationship started must be stated by both of you, so now it get tricky!

so

Tell the truth more than a year, lie and say less than a year (get refused as not 12 month relationship) or come clean and have your "character" section of the Partner Visa application look very very bad for telling lies in last application.

This is a very stupid position to put ones self willingly for short term gain. You can apply an 820 onshore and they may wait a year and refuse it, you could then appeal and probably lose and that would take say another year, then you probably need to wait offshore 3 more years before having another go at a Partner Visa (that's +$20,000 without airfares).

I hope it was a very good reason.

I suggest a good chat with a RMA to see the best way to proceed.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

*prenote to any legitimate applicants - do not read or take any advice from this post*

Firstly thanks JandE & EDT for quoting the OP as they edited the post due to "rude replies"...what did they expect by asking such an immoral question to a group of people that dedicate an immense amount of time to helping genuine applicants.

Secondly - I wholehartedly support and agree with what pufferfish said.

Third, they won't cross reference the two applications, honest..... I would urge you to apply immediately - don't worry about providing any evidence they aren't compulsory, make sure you get that fee paid quickly to ensure your space in the queue as Australia will be able to use that money for the good of the citizens, hopefully the rural community you decided you had no desire to support - when they deny your visa we will all raise a cold one to the system for catching you.....as deserved.

Seriously what is it with some backpackers, they leave their own as country moral and upstanding citizens and turn into liars, drink drivers, speeders and communal fridge theives when they get here.

(Note the above paragraph in relation to fridge theft is based on my own experience backpacking - the speeding and drunk driving comments are supported by the 11 incidents I have attended to cut them out the car in the last 12 months alone - so my comments are founded on qualitive research...).

It's people like you with your "personal circumstances that allow you to ignore legislation" that make it harder for people like me with my own "personal circumstances that obviously aren't as important as yours" to get a visa..

Judgemental rant you asked not to receive over.

Edit - I don't think I have liked so many posts in 1 thread before!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't see my reply at all rude or a few others!

Some from what they now have to do from previous visa applicants, can actually be considered kind reply's - ever been told to leave a kid behind by DIBP? 

I think your reasons were convenient not important, but that's just a guess!


----------



## 302457 (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm sorry I didn't do my regional work. I've felt very bad about this since I hate lying and now I feel even worse. I didn't have enough time on my first WHV visa and I all we wanted was to be together hence why we did what we did. I would've done my regional work if I've had the time. It was a mistake to ask for advice here and I'm very sorry if I've made anyone upset.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You will make many upset, but you have a problem to deal with. 

Others please lay off - point taken.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

I employed a couple of WHV and they simply messed up and were 2 days short of getting 2nd WHV.

They were gutted, but life goes on - so now you need to plan very well, as you may need to pay for your sins (or maybe not - that we don't know).


----------



## 302457 (Apr 7, 2017)

And yes sorry, thanks for some of the replys, you're not all rude. I was just stressed by the situation. Good luck all with your visas ☺


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Your first reply is a very good Registered Migration Agent, from memory you can chat with him on a consult for about $180 to find your best option/s


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

* ever been told to leave a kid behind by DIBP? *

*Yes!* They did not call themselves the DIBP in those days. They have had more name changes than el shonko used car dealers.

_*I have found out what happened. Joy went to lodge 
her fiancée visa application and her tourist visa application. 
I never saw this as a good idea. The immigration officer 
who suggested it claimed it was not his idea. He told me Joy 
could be given a short tourist visa if her fiancée visa was in 
place and she had passed the medical. He did not say that 
this visa would not include Romeo. The Gulag Gambit-
declined. 
*_


----------



## Mr.White (Mar 31, 2017)

Bulletin said:


> I'm sorry I didn't do my regional work. I've felt very bad about this since I hate lying and now I feel even worse. I didn't have enough time on my first WHV visa and I all we wanted was to be together hence why we did what we did. I would've done my regional work if I've had the time. It was a mistake to ask for advice here and I'm very sorry if I've made anyone upset.


Why not just live in Sweden together? Don't you guys over there basically not have a border these days anyway? You're darn right it was a stupid idea, to admit to fraud and expect to be helped. I know Europe/Scandinavia basically lets in anyone for any reason, but use your head. Seriously.


----------

